# Hazmat Zombie Wasteland!



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Try to pick up a few empty 55 gal drums. I used drums with home made "Great Stuff" lids. These were painted flourescent green and I left gaps for fog from a fog machine to waft up through. Each barrel had a fog machine and green spotlight in it. I did this one with a bucky, but any prop will do. This is also the "Great Stuff" and paint color.













You can also pick up Tyvek jumpsuits cheaply at Home Depot. Gas masks are cheap at Army Surplus shops too!

Eric


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Ooops, double post. The website was acting funky for a few minutes there.


----------



## Monster619 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Nice, now besides the 55 gallon drums and jumpsuites, what other props should I throw in? *


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We had actors dressed in the Tyvek suits, with their backs to arriving guests or TOT's. They would turn quickly as the guests passed and they were made up or masked as disfigured zombies.

We also made a bright green punch with Hi-C Ectocooler or equivalent. Some vodka and OJ finished it off nicely. We put in chunks of dry ice which made it bubble and smoke.

Eric


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I just came across this video. If it belongs to anyone on this forum, apologies lol. But it's real cool! Maybe it'll give you some ideas 

http://youtu.be/9oqkxkn5cdM


----------

